# Help with Acronyms



## MsSteph (Oct 11, 2014)

Help! Not sure where to post this but I am hopelessly lost deciphering about half the acronyms I find here.. is there a cheat sheet somewhere? Thanks so much!!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## MsSteph (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------

